# Class C  " Shannon"



## Kenuck (Sep 29, 2002)

Hi all, Im a newbie here having just aquired a 1979 Dodge Shannon that is in good shape, I am trying to get sopme specifications from the makers, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Gary B (Sep 29, 2002)

Class C  " Shannon"

Hi kenuck, the best I can come up with is it was built by Higgin-Delta Corp 52652 Mobile  Drive Elkhart, Ind.46515
Delta built MH's from 1977 thur 1980, as far as my refernces go. Have no idea what became of them, maybe some one knows welcome to the BB and to rving


----------



## Kenuck (Sep 29, 2002)

Class C  " Shannon"

Thanks Gary, at least thats a start


----------

